# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 09th February



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 09th February, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
badyaker
NaughTTy
Korry & Diane
Bucks85th
slineTT & Mrs Cabrio
B16TTC
neil millard tt
westcoTT (& Miss westcoTT poss)
kei (poss)
ianttr


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I thought you'd make it the 2nd! Have to move the London night up a week I think... but no problem!

Count me in.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry mate, would normally have been, but I can't do the 2nd.

Haven't seen a London meet thread...was it the same night?


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'd put it up for the 7th originally as I saw the Thames Valley one in the TTOC calendar for the 2nd... too organised!

I can only fit one large meal in per week [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oooh, that's interesting. I only just put it in the TTOC calendar for the 9th. Where did you see it? Have you got a link?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm in!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Already added matey! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Count me in as well!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Cool! 8)


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Me and Mrs Cabrio Penny as usual.....


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Yes please [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Mervyn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

All added!


----------



## neil millard tt (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Penny can you put my name down Neil.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Be good to see you again Neil!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join in...??


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

One more please ! I am bringing a friend, it is not Emma, she can't make it but it is one of my colleagues, she is thinking about buying a TT at the moment, a red one ! So she wants to see them in the metal and she is worried about the ageing of the colour so I thought Elias' car was teh best example that the colour stays really brilliant and nice !

Her name is Diane, and she is french (with a much stronger french accent than me !!!!)

It would be the 4th one on the carpark at work so we have discussed requesting a designated parking area ! :twisted:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Ma oui madam, colour stays red as TT sleeps in garage every night. Ah yes and the 20 coats of Audi brilliant red help a lot.......


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Elias' is definitely a nice example! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok maybe don't tell her it's because it sleeps in a garage. One of the thing stopping her is the fact it will have to stay in the street.


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh forgot to mention. She wants to buy an mkII but I said you'd be nice to her anyway )))


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol: We'll try!! :wink:


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Mine will be there. And it's red.


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Yep I told her she could see a good example of each. That's what convinced her to come.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to come along and look at red cars...?? :lol:


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Or any other colours......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> Anyone else want to come along and look at red cars...?? :lol:


Heard a rumor today that a much more exciting clolour car is in the country


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great news!

Are you going to bring it along...?? :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phodge said:


> Great news!
> 
> Are you going to bring it along...?? :lol:


 :wink: would have to be a cardboard cut out taped onto Val's mini,
Is White welcome to come along Penny ! :wink:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'll bring the green and park it right in the middle of the red ones because it clashes HORRIBLY

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Red, Green, Orange, & White,  fair selection of colours there


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine is currently a very nice colour of mud with a touch of salt courtesy of the highway agency!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

But of course, everyone knows that BLUE is best! :wink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

trev said:


> Red, Green, Orange, & White,  fair selection of colours there


And Black - obviously the best colour 8)


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I will have to agree with Penny I'm afraid!!!! Until next year!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oooohhh....why only until next year?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Hum... I'm ordering the new one in September so expect a delivery early 2012. It probably won't be blue this time and will be a TTS.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oooh! Sounds fantastic! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it will take me that long to decide on the colours and options... And then I'll change everything at the last minute like last time! ;-)


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

:lol:

You're a woman - it's expected!!


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

mmm... i might join in if i finish work on time! will be my 1st meet on the site!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi kei, be great to meet you - hope you can make it! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

penny . can you add one more blue car on the list :lol: . ian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Will do! :lol:

Just you, or Mrs ianttr too?


----------



## ianttr (Jul 11, 2007)

just me.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Coolio - see you tomorrow!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising another great night Penny - good fun all round!

Glad I went for the chilli-steak in the end, it was delicious!!

See you all soon


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you once again Penny, that was a very entertaining evening, we laughed so hard and it is always nice to see new TTiers coming along.....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> ....we laughed so hard .....


And it wasn't just at your big knob either :wink: :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Nor my furry straight ones

Reminder anyone who's up for the trip down souf in April, see the sig strip below.

Cars and guns? Cars and guns? Cars and guns?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Great nigth as usual Penny ! I think we managed to convince Diane ! By the way, thanks everyone for the discussions last night, Diane has now some very colorful addition to her vocabulary !!!! Some of it took a bit of explaining from me ! :lol:

Phil, Sorry, that trip to the armouries sounds great but I am in France that weekend, I am only going back every 2-3 years and it has to be that week end


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Another fun night!

Looking forward to the next.

I may even turn up in the Land Rover if all goes to plan for the next one.


----------



## kei (Jun 16, 2010)

was a great meet! had a right laugh, cant wait till the next one!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks guys and girls, it was a great night wasn't it?! :lol:

Diane and Jeff, it was great to meet you both. Hope you can make it along to more in the future. Diane - we've got plenty more words we can teach you! 

Phil - the trip to the Armoury sounds fantastic, but unfortunately we're already busy on that Saturday. 

Anyway, here's to next month - see you all there!!


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

You won't see me there I'm afraid as I will be on a beach in Vietnam 8)

nb. Not with an M14 and a barrel of agent orange I hasten to add.

Although I might look for some agent orange suncream, just because it would be amusing


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

badyaker said:


> nb. Not with an M14 and a barrel of agent orange I hasten to add.


Oh! I utterly fail to see the attraction in that then.

Unless you have an M16 and there are a couple of Hueys about?

Seriously though, have a great time!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

badyaker said:


> You won't see me there I'm afraid as I will be on a beach in Vietnam 8)
> 
> nb. Not with an M14 and a barrel of agent orange I hasten to add.
> 
> Although I might look for some agent orange suncream, just because it would be amusing


Oooh - sounds interesting! Have fun!!


----------

